# Walker has been traded for Terry and Henderson



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Antoine Walker has been traded to Atlanta. In return, the Dallas Mavericks will receive Jason Terry and Alan Henderson

Link


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

If I am not mistaken this is a Vescey article, and he is just speculating. 

Here is another Vescey report about this trade:



> That's because Walker will be traded tomorrow from the Mavs to the Hawks for Jason Terry and Alan Henderson, a league source revealed.
> 
> Walker, a forward, never really fit in during his one year with the Mavs, and was hoping for a deal to either the Sixers (where he'd have been reunited with ex-Celtic coach Jim O'Brien) or the Knicks.
> 
> Walker is owed $14.625M in the final year of his contract. Terry, a guard, has $7.5M and $6.6M left over two years, while Henderson, an injury-prone forward, is owed $8.2M for one year.


[Link] 

I want to see another source before calling it a done deal.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If this deal goes down, still too many guys who want to take shots. 

PG - Jason Terry (offense)/Devin Harris (passing)
SG - Marquis Daniels (offense)/Jerry Stackhouse (offense)/Tony Delk (offense)
SF - Michael Finley (offense)/Josh Howard (defense)
PF - Dirk Nowitzki (offense - he should be the star)/Eduardo Najera (goon)
C - Calvin Booth (defense)/Shawn Bradley (defense)/Pavel Podkolzin (defense)

IR: Alan Henderson, Tarik Abdul-Wahad, Christian Laettner


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> If this deal goes down, still too many guys who want to take shots.
> 
> PG - Jason Terry (offense)/Devin Harris (passing)
> ...


YUCK:sour:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> YUCK:sour:


I agree. 

This is one of the few rumors Vescey that has, that I legitimately believe, just because they are so staunch about getting rid of Walker and yet they brought in Stackhouse.

Another 108 ppg Dallas team and yet I still think they are no better than the 7th or 8th best team in the conference. Chemistry on a team like this, could be a disaster.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Why do this?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I like this trade. We get Terry who can be our PG for 2 years while Devin learns from him and Avery. Henderson has an almost 8 million expiring contract. 
Also remember the Mavs are never done trading. I doubt Stackhouse stays for a week when his trade restrictions come off.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Also remember the Mavs are never done trading. I doubt Stackhouse stays for a week when his trade restrictions come off.


Yep, I think that if this trade goes down we will see another one very soon.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I like this trade. We get Terry who can be our PG for 2 years while Devin learns from him and Avery. Henderson has an almost 8 million expiring contract.
> Also remember the Mavs are never done trading. I doubt Stackhouse stays for a week when his trade restrictions come off.


But what kind of Stackhouse trade makes sense at this point? Who would want him, and what would they give in return that would result in a net improvement for Dallas? I agree the Mavericks have too many scorers and poor Jerry is not a good fit at this point. But what's a realistic move?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

OK, now Marc Stein is reporting this too:

[Link]


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey all.. new to the Mavs forum here at BBBoards..

Just thought I'd add a few thoughts on this trade. I think Marc Stein made the most astute comment regarding this deal (and it explains why, if I were a Mav fan, I'd like this trade a lot). I think there's still a good chance that Cuban may still like to get Jason Kidd, but right now it just doesn't make much sense. The micro-fracture procedure he just had on his knee is similar to the ones McDyess had a couple seasons back and the one Grant Hill just had. All you have to do is look at their production since getting injured to see how it could affect Kidd. The last thing the Mavs need is a Grant Hill type situation, with $15+ million a year wasting away on IR.

In the meantime, trading for Terry is an immediate help to this team. Terry might love to bomb the ball a lot, but certainly no more than Walker did. With Nash gone, a PG who can pass is more important than a SF who can. In fact, a Terry/Daniels backcourt could be a really nice combo, since it spreads the floor between two perimeter ball-handlers. Terry did average 7.4 ast a game in 2002-03, when he had two top scoring options around him in Glen Robinson, and Shareef Abdur-Rahim. With guys like Finley, Dirk, Daniels, and even Howard to dish the ball off too, I think Terry can handle the job decently. 

Since Terry only has two years remaining on his deal, he isn't necessarily a threat to Devin Harris' long-term future in Big-D, either. The fact of the matter is, Harris, as good as he may have looked in Summer league, is not ready to assume 30-35 mpg at PG yet. Terry is, thus, great insurance that makes the Mavs two deep at the point.

How does Kidd figure into all of this? Well.. as Stein points out, if/when Kidd is healthy again and the Nets are back on the market to sell, they may not be satistfied with an Antoine Walker in return, let alone Anotine Walker and a crap contract, upon which they would have to waste their valuable trade exception.

Terry + Laettner + TAW for Kidd + Mourning

or

Terry + Laettner + (Najera or Bradley) for Kidd + Williams

Those are deals that the Nets might be more interested at that time. Sending out Kidd means they would have a hole at PG. Terry is young enough and has a short enough contract that he might be appealing as a replacement. They'd get some cap relief with Laettner, which might give them enough room to pursue more than one additional free agent next summer after they re-sign Jefferson.

Ultimately, it would seem that Terry would be a more attractive asset to send to New Jersey than Walker. More importanly, Terry is more attractive to Dallas should Kidd never fully recover from his knee injury. Seems like a very tactical move by Cuban to improve his assets, fill a need, and create more options down the line. 

Oh, as for the depth chart:


> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> If this deal goes down, still too many guys who want to take shots.
> 
> PG - Jason Terry (offense)/Devin Harris (passing)
> ...


Didn't Dallas sign Didier Mbenga to a contract? If he's on the roster, that gives Dallas 16 players. It would seem that Cuban might have to make another deal of at least 2 for 1 to trim the roster down to the league max of 15. That is unless he just waives someone like Henderson or Laettner outright.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

After shopping Walker this offseason I think Mavs management has realized no one really wants to "rent" a player like Walker and have to pay his huge contract for part of the year. Now if we did land Henderson and Terry it would leave us with IMO more valuable trade pieces. 

We could package any of these players to attempt to further improve our roster:

Terry
Laettner
Stackhouse
Henderson

Who all have decent size contracts which are easier to work with and more appealing to other teams VS. Walkers massive contract. :sour:

If Terry could play the point I would be tempted to say keep him but he has yet to become the point guard Atlanta had hoped he could be. I guess since we couldn't get AI we traded for the cheap immitation AI and get another expiring contract.. :laugh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

They need to get rid of Stackhouse for some kind of big man. Stackhouse isn't a bad player, but there's not much room for him on the roster anymore with a bunch of scorers on the team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Edgaraven, I dunno...this pretty takes the Mavericks out of the Kidd race altogether. They will have to wait 60 days to package Jason Terry with anyone else in a trade.


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Edgaraven, I dunno...this pretty takes the Mavericks out of the Kidd race altogether. They will have to wait 60 days to package Jason Terry with anyone else in a trade.


That's my point precisely. Who in their right mind is going to trade for Jason Kidd in the next 60 days, anyways? Everyone has reported that the only teams mildly interested in acquiring Kidd are the Lakers, the Spurs, and the Mavericks. The Spurs might have done the deal before Kidd's knee injury and procedure were revealed, but now there's no way they trade Tony Parker, 21 years old, for the 31 year old Kidd. As is, the Spurs don't have any of their cap room left, and they just added Brent Barry to their squad to give them more ball-handling.

The Lakers? There was talk of sending Payton (expiring deal), Fox (expiring deal), Devean George, + cash and a future 1st rounder. That deal isn't particularly appealing to New Jersey except for the 1st round pick. George is a SF, and would, thus, be a backup to Jefferson. 

By waiting 60 days, the Mavericks have time to wait and see how Kidd's injury is. If he looks like he will return to form, then they can pull the trigger on a Terry deal. If he looks like Grant Hill II, then they can just stick with Terry or look at other options. Either way, they've improved the depth of their team at the position they need help at the most other than C, and they've bought themselves a trade asset that is probably going to be more appealing to New Jersey and other teams down the line.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

The ESPN site is reporting part of the trade backwards. They are
saying that Atlanta receives a 1st round pick also but the 1st round pick would go to the Mavericks.

So the deal would be:

Walker and Delk

for 

Terry, Henderson and a protected 1st round pick (Philly's)

So if Philly makes the playoffs next year than the pick goes to the
Mavericks. If Philly misses the playoffs than the pick would be for the next year (2006).

If Philly misses the playoffs the next two years than the pick becomes unprotected for (2007)


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

C-Booth/Bradley/Mbenga/Podkolzine
Pf-Nowitzki/Henderson/Najera/Laettner
Sf-Finley/Howard/Abdul-Wahad
Sg-Stackhouse/Daniels/Stefansson
Pg-Terry/Harris/Johnson

That's 17 players.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> C-Booth/Bradley/Mbenga/Podkolzine
> Pf-Nowitzki/Henderson/Najera/Laettner
> Sf-Finley/Howard/Abdul-Wahad
> ...


They don't have Stefansson or Johnson under contract so the number of contracts is 15.

I think they are going to have to do a 3 for 1 type trade to lower the number of players under contract. I think the NBA max is 15.

I think that is why they have not officially made the offer to Avery Johnson yet.

August 22nd or 23rd is the day that Laettner and Stackhouse become eligble to be traded. I would not be surprised to see another deal go down on that day which would get rid of some players for less players so that we could then sign Avery Johnson as the playing assistant. Of course Johnson will be on I.R. the entire year.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

good deal for my mavs


----------

